# Had a bad hair day



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

We were relaxing on the sofa with a snuggie that I recieved as a gag gift and Haley enjoyed rubbing on it - here's the result. Soo funny!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That picture is shocking. :smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Poor Haley. Very cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAA!!! She's sorta got a 'whatchoo lookin at' look to!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee and I was thinking of SSing snuggies to my victims( I mean SS buddies). It would be entertaining obviously.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How cute!
When one flys w/a maltese, removes it (against stewardess instructions---shhhhhhh), puts a blanket over it & then removes it-----it looks just like this!


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

The picture cracks me up and she does have this look like "what are you staring at??"


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

jan149 said:


> We were relaxing on the sofa with a snuggie that I recieved as a gag gift and Haley enjoyed rubbing on it - here's the result. Soo funny!


  Toooo funy, Looks like me when I have been rolling around!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL too cute. That is why I worry about those snugglies though. Static causes mats.....


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(Laughing) that is just so darn cute!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That photo is priceless!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, we can all relate to that!!! How hysterical!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:w00t: Cute picture :w00t:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, static much? :w00t: Cute! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, adorable!! Haley is so much prettier than Rod Stewart ever was. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that is so darn adorable. Love it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so cute LOL.


----------

